# Which gun would be the last you'd sell?



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

*Which gun would be the last you'd sell?*​
The one dad/grandpa gave me.2477.42%The one that shoots/performs the best.722.58%The one that's the cheapest. (Gotta keep ONE right?)00.00%


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm voting sentiment.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I already sold the one's grandpa gave me...didnt like um and werent worth anything. My cheaper gun I would sell first since it does not have the performance my big gun has.


----------



## briguy (Dec 5, 2005)

I keep grampa's gun. You can always buy another gun that you can get to shoot accurately, but you'll never get grampa's gun back.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Sell your house. Sell your car. Sell your boat. But don't sell your guns!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

:withstupid:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I keep grampa's gun. You can always buy another gun that you can get to shoot accurately, but you'll never get grampa's gun back.


Ain't that the truth. Dads 870 Wingmaster he received in 1958..... value, couple hundred dollars. His Ruger single six manufactured about 1960.......value, couple hundred dollars. Moms Springfield J.Stevens 87A 22 semi auto manufactured late 40's........ value. couple hundred dollars. Memories and sentiments attached to guns..... priceless.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, you have reinforced my heartfelt opinion that we are really all a bunch of sentimental old SOB's :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My favorite gun is my late GRANDMOTHER's single shot .410 ! I will NEVER get rid of that gun ! :beer:


----------

